# Immediate Results on Xifaxan?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm on day four of 14 days of 1200 mg. per day of Xifaxan. (I took a three day course of 600 mg. per day and thought I felt better on the fourth day - the first day with no med. but then the next day it was back to old symptoms). This time, the first two days I saw no difference in my symptoms, but then yesterday and today I feel great. For the first time in 11 months I am not RACING to the bathroom immediately after eating and have very little gas. I'm wondering if others have had immediate improvement on Xifaxan. Of course, I'm hoping this improvement continues after the meds. end...Nicole


----------



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad to hear your results... I had the opposite results. I felt and got worse! Hope your success continues. Keep me updated.


----------

